# Highland Sirensis as a beginner?



## subtera745 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm probably shallow in this viewpoint, but I'm primarily interested in the Highland Sirensis dart frog, because of it's coloration. 










I just really like the coloration of this frog, the primary gold highlighted by the yellow.

I know it's shy, so that isnt an issue. However, my concerns are primarily with the fact I've heard that this frog can essentially die of fright just by opening the cage. As well it's a bit more difficult to take care of.

I'm a beginner, so I know little other than what I've researched. 

Does breeding come hand in hand with owning Dart Frogs? Would that be the reason they're more difficult, because I'm focused on primarily having them. 

Can anyone add input on this idea or thought process of mine? Or maybe a better solution or morph or such? Would Benedicta or fantasticus be a better choice? Or any other thumbnail? I'm primarily looking for bright coloration, vibrant. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

These are not easy to find right now, and those who are working with them have a fairly long wait list.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Julio said:


> These are not easy to find right now, and those who are working with them have a fairly long wait list.


They don't die from fright, and can be quite bold in fact. My male bolts for the back of the viv when I open the door but the females come haulin ass out to the bait station assuming food is incoming.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

is there a reason why you quoted me?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

When I had my colony they were out all the time. The 2 I have left are not shy at all, but they do appreciate things on the cool side of things. 

I wouldn't sell any offspring of mine to a beginner, that's for sure.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

If you don't find the Highlands, you can try the most common sirensis, such as panguana yellow or orange: they are very beautiful and they live well in a group.
Highland are in top of my wishlist among ranitomeya.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Jason, sent you a pm regarding isos


----------



## subtera745 (Sep 30, 2013)

So if Highland Sirensis isn't the best idea due to population and breeding reasons, would frog would be better in order to lead up to the Highland Sirensis, vents, benedicta, fantastica?

I should probably tell that even though I would be a beginner, I tend to research heavily before leaping in. I don't want my frogs to die whenever I get them.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Mine have been much more bold then my green legged and panguana lamasi. Not any different to keep them alive. 

I found it easier to get my hands on standards then the old line panguana though.....but they are still tough to come across right now.....and more on the higher priced end.

Also, I think some photos out there of them make these frogs stand out more then in person. Don't get me wrong they are nice looking....but in photos...wow they look even better.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i recommend you start out with imitators as your first thumbs, some thumbs are rather delicate and would require more experience


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Julio said:


> is there a reason why you quoted me?


Oops, sorry, no. I'm running 102 fever, again sorry.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

no worries just wondering


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I actually think pictures don't do them justice. They are absolutely gorgeous in person.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

frogparty said:


> I actually think pictures don't do them justice. They are absolutely gorgeous in person.


I have to agree. Mine look better than most pics I have ever seen. Am I bragging, I guess, sorry, just absolutely thrilled which them as a species.

Now if they would just freaking BREED!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i agree, yours looks freaking awesome. i love watching them, they dont ever seem to care that im looking right at them. which makes them in my opinion that much cooler



ZookeeperDoug said:


> I have to agree. Mine look better than most pics I have ever seen. Am I bragging, I guess, sorry, just absolutely thrilled which them as a species.
> 
> Now if they would just freaking BREED!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

About a million times bolder than my fantastica, which I think are absolute stunners too!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I always thought the picture from pumilio.com....which can be found here:

waxwerks: wax32.com

was just awesome. I don't see them shine like that in person.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I still don't think that pic does them justice. They are so much better in person, and ALL DARTS look better or worse depending on the type of light they're under. Good CFL or LED and they really stand out.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Opinions....ok


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

through the glass


another through the glass


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

where's the vote button??????


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Im still waiting to find my pair  ill be looking forever!!!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Y'all are being teases! 

Fantastic photos. I hope to eventually work with these guys, but the photo will due...for now!


----------



## Swampwater (Jun 2, 2015)

i got one from joshs frogs about a year ago as my first dart and so far its been great! trying to hunt more down...seems impossible


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

subtera745 said:


> I'm probably shallow in this viewpoint, but I'm primarily interested in the Highland Sirensis dart frog, because of it's coloration.


Don't get discouraged and don't think it's shallow.

Have you ever heard anyone say they like a particular species because it is drab or ugly? Stunning and eye catching colors are can absolutely be a basis for frog selection at all levels.


----------

